# Just a quick hello.



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

joined the forum as I'm on a journey to buy my first espresso machine, see here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54001-hello-from-devon/?do=embed

Hadn't even heard of lever machines before today but after having them mentioned in the thread above, I'm unlikely to sleep tonight as I fall down this little rabbit hole. Assuming I go for a Niche grinder, that leaves a max of £500 to buy a lever machine and all the accessories to get started.

I'm happy to buy a used lever machine, but which one is the thing. I'd be doing 1-2 espresso or cappuccino/latte drinks at a time once or twice a day. I work at home so it's easy to turn it on ahead of time, particularly with a wifi plug. I'm happy to work at the setup though wife may be less so, I'm just going to have to figure it out and then learn to teach her if I go the lever route. I'm looking for suggestions on as suitable machine and which accessories are really needed. From what I've seen, I'll need a leveller, a tamper, milk jug and I have scales already.

I've seen a couple of videos where people have modded them with PID's etc and that's something I could think of doing but what mods do these machines benefit from in day to day use?

La Pavona have been mentioned, the Europiccola and Pro in particular and then pre and post millennium but I've not seen what that means. So, I'm looking for suggestions of model and age please.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Ok, so spent a few hours browsing forums and blogs and I think the Europiccola would be the version for us, as there's only two of us. Now, new they're £400-450. I've found someone in Germany who sells fully refurbished ones with plastic parts replaced for brass at around £360 or they seem to go on Ebay for around £200-250 but I have no idea of condition or faults.

While I'm happy to rebuild and service them in the future, I think it's worth buying one in good order to start with so what I need is to decide on whether to buy a new current version or if an older, refurbished one would be a better bet.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

> she wants frothy coffees and is happy to let me have another hobby as long as I can make the process easily repeatable for her once it's dialled in. This means a grinder that's either set and left or with an easily readable and settable dial. Also means an espresso machine that is easy for her to use given simple instructions once I've played with it to give her coffees she likes


 This is, imho, not a road that leads one to a Pavoni :classic_happy:


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

As before, contact @coffeechap !


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi Jay, as a recent adopter and with the same 1-2 coffees twice a day, a Europiccola is perfect for me . As per Blue_Cafe, the one thing that would stop me wholeheartedly recommending it is the second user. My gf can't work my EP as she's not tall/strong enough to push the lever as a reasonable force has to be applied.

Must have accessories: Tamper (51.5mm if you get a millennium), Temp strips (otherwise you're shooting in the dark), Single hole steam tip (because the stock three hole is pants for frothing milk), Milk jug, scales, some sort of redistribution tool (i have a cork with some needles in it)

Very nice to have accessories: bottomless portafilter (very useful for diagnosing extraction issues)

Things i don't have: leveller


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> This is, imho, not a road that leads one to a Pavoni :classic_happy:


 Yeah, I worried about that but talked with her this morning and she's prepared to give it a go and see how she gets on. I think I'll get more for my money going with a Pavoni compared to a similarly priced single boiler machine and, if it doesn't work out, I can sell it and not lose too much on the deal.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Niche Zero ordered, won't be here until November so I'll be using my Rhino hand grinder until then.

The Niche had very high wife acceptance factor.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Batian said:


> As before, contact @coffeechap !


 Does he sell or refurbish machines or are you suggesting asking him for advice?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

SafetyThird said:


> Does he sell or refurbish machines or are you suggesting asking him for advice?


 Coffeechap is good for both!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Coffeechap is definitely the person to contact on both counts.

BUT take note of Blue Cafe's post.

If you go down this route I would certainly suggest you and your wife try using one BEFORE you buy, intricacies to master with levers.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Good pointer from El carajillo, but don't be to put off.

Follow the instructions and do not try to get clever until the lever has become part of you! When I see how many posts come from the owners of the supposedly 'easy espresso' machines like Sage, I have to argue that La Pavs are a walk in the park!

Rhys of this forum once said, with a La Pav, it's grind fine and tamp light. That was good advice for me.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Ok, so it looks as though I may be sorted with a La Pavona Pro. I have scales and can make a WDT.

So, things I need: milk jug, thermometer strip, single hole jet (can probably make one of those if needed), tamper 49mm.

Things I'd like: Leveller, espresso cups, bottomless portafilter, Portafilter funnel, knock box.

Where should I be looking and are there folks/supporters on the forum to buy from rather than random online shops. How much should I be spending on a tamper?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It may be worth you getting a training session together, include your wife in the session then everyone will be rocking and rolling at once


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@SafetyThird - Sounds like you are all set, if your budget could stretch I would get a better hand grinder than a Rhino.

Nov is a long way off, not sure it could grind fine or consistent enough for you really and it would take an age. Have you timed how long it takes to do 15g on the Rhino finest setting, I'm thinking it could be 5 minutes?

The MBK Aergrind are good and about the cheapest one you could really do espresso with. Loads of threads on quality ones to consider i.e. Feld, JX-pro or Kinu M47 but they are pricier.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> It may be worth you getting a training session together, include your wife in the session then everyone will be rocking and rolling at once


Ooh I hadn't thought of that. I have a friend up country who's a barista for Soho House and hoping to get together with them at some point.

I'll have to look to see if there's anyone closer to Devon.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @SafetyThird - Sounds like you are all set, if your budget could stretch I would get a better hand grinder than a Rhino.
> Nov is a long way off, not sure it could grind fine or consistent enough for you really and it would take an age. Have you timed how long it takes to do 15g on the Rhino finest setting, I'm thinking it could be 5 minutes?
> The MBK Aergrind are good and about the cheapest one you could really do espresso with. Loads of threads on quality ones to consider i.e. Feld, JX-pro or Kinu M47 but they are pricier.


Thanks, I'll test with my rhino tomorrow and see how it gets on them look at the ones you mention.


----------

